# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Grindje për kryesinë e lidhjes së shkrimtarëve dhe artistëve

## Fiori

*Mbahet në ambientet e MHK-së, Kuvendi i Jashtëzakonshëm i LSHA-së* 
_Një kryesi e re për Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve_ 

Pas debatesh të shumta, në një ambient ku artistët përsëri ndihen të përjashtuar, zgjidhet kryetar i ri i LSHA-së, Hysen Sinani, i cili do të përpiqet për afrimin e të gjithë shkrimtarëve dhe artistëve, ndërkohë që kryetari aktual, Zyhdi Morava, deklaron se nuk e njeh këtë kuvend 

Mesa duket, dikujt i ka ardhur laku në grykë që ka organizuar në mënyrë kaq të shpejtë dhe të papërgatitur një kuvend të jashtëzakonshëm. Të enjten, në orën dhjetë, në një sallë të marrë me qira në ambientet e Muzeut Historik Kombëtar u mbajt Kuvendi i Jashtëzakonshëm i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve të Shqipërisë. Si zakonisht, këto vitet e fundit është pikërisht kjo lidhje, e cila i përngjason më së shumti vendeve të botës së tretë me grushtet e shtetit që bën, e cila duhej të ishte lidhja e njerëzve më të kultivuar të vendit; e shkrimtarëve dhe artistëve. Ka vite që lidhja njihet si Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve deri sa kryetari i fundit i kësaj lidhjeje, Zyhdi Morava, e ka legjitimuar këtë emërim. Edhe shumica e pjesëmarrësve në këtë kuvend janë shkrimtarë dhe mungesa e artistëve nga fushat e tjera është e dallueshme shumë lehtë. Një nga përfaqësuesit e paktë të arteve të tjera që ishte i pranishëm, Shpëtim Kushta, refuzoi të kryesonte punimet e këtij kuvendi, i cili u drejtua nga Myftar Gjana, Skënder Kamberi, Adelina Mamaqi dhe Moikom Zeqo. Kompozitori Kushta e justifikoi këtë refuzim duke thenë: më vjen keq të ju zhgënjej, pasi më zgjodhët, por nuk mund ta pranoj këtë pozicion. Në botën e muzikës, e cila është më pak kakofonike se ajo e shkrimtarëve, ka persona që kanë dhënë një kontribut të jasthtëzakonshëm në kulturën e vendit dhe nuk vuajnë të marrin një karrige. Duhet të krijojmë një kuvend të vërtetë, në mënyrë që të mos na dalin të tjerë kryetarë si ky aktuali që pastaj të na duhet të bëjmë një kuvend tjetër pas disa muajsh. Unë nuk e ndiej të jem kryesues i një kuvendi, i cili duket sikur thotë thjesht ikni ju të vijmë ne. Nuk shoh asnjë muzikant këtu. Edhe pse nuk janë shumë veta, ata ekzistojnë. Unë nuk jam këtu për të mbushur mbledhjet pafund të kësaj lidhjeje, e cila e ka kapërcyer pragun e asfiksisë. Më pas ai vazhdoi: Nuk më intereson të marr pushtetin pa pushtet që ka kryetari i lidhjes, por do të doja që këtu të mblidheshin njerëz nga të gjitha fushat e arteve dhe të krijojmë një lidhje të vërtetë. Tëhuajzimi i artistëve të fushave të tjera do të vihej re edhe në fjalët e dëshpëruara të balerinit të Ansamblit Kombëtar të Këngëve dhe Valleve, Rexhep Çeliku, i cili pasi pa gjendjen e të ftuarve në sallë deklaroi: Nuk shoh asnjë artist këtu, as nga Teatri i Operas, as nga Teatri Kombëtar, as nga Ansambli. Unë jam anëtar i LSHA-së që në 1986 dhe nuk kam marrë asnjëherë ndonjë ftesë për të ardhur në mbledhjet e kësaj lidhjeje. Atëherë, çfarë lloj kuvendi është ky, kur këtu nuk ka artistë? Për kë do të votoj unë? Janë 300 artistë, ku janë këta artistë? Drejtuesi i punimeve të tij kuvendi, Myftar Gjana, shpjegon se: Vendimi për mbajtjen e këtij kuvendi të jashtëzakonshëm është marrë më 9/10 e kryesisë së zgjedhur nga kuvendi i mëparshëm kur sipas statutit të LSHA-së mjafton 1/3 e kryesisë që të thërrasë një kongres të jashtëzakonshëm. Ky kuvend mblidhet, sepse është shkelur statuti i kësaj lidhjeje i miratuar nga vetë shkrimtarët dhe artistë në të gjitha pikat e tij. Ndërkohë që, në sallë nuk mungojnë as ata që ngrejnë akuza direkte ndaj Moravës, duke e akuzuar deri për përfitime personale, për dhënien me qira të ambienteve të lidhjes dhe për blerjen e dy makinave me paratë e lidhjes. Ai akuzohet edhe se e ka kthyer LSHA në një vend banal, ku gëlojnë vetëm njerëzit e lokaleve, një institucion ku shkrimtari nuk ndihet aspak i mirëpritur. Për këto pika, duket se të gjithë në sallë janë të një mendje, duhet bërë ndryshim. Atje ku mesa duket çalon puna është fakti se nuk dihet se si të bëhet ky ndryshim. Disa nga pjesëmarrësit në këtë mbledhje kanë hartuar një platformë të re qeverisëse, ku parashikohet një bord drejtues i ri si dhe një kryesi e re prej 17 anëtarësh. Pas diskutimesh të shumta, ku nuk ka munguar edhe ndonjë ngritje zëri dhe ndërprerje e beftë e fjalës, u pranua kjo platformë dhe u vendos të kalohet në votim për kryetarin dhe kryesinë e re të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve të Shqipërisë. U zgjodh një komision votimi që përbëhej nga gjashtë anëtarë: Myftar Gjana, Pandeli Koçi, Violeta Allmuça, Llazar Taçi, Fluturak Gërmenji dhe Shpëtim Kelmendi, i cili numëroi fletët e votimit të fshehtë që u zhvillua në sallë. Në përfundim të mbledhjes u përcaktuan 17 anëtarët e rinj të kryesisë si dhe u zgjodh kryetari i ri i lidhjes, Hysen Sinani, me 55 vota kundrejt 18 votave të Moikom Zeqos. Kandidati tjetër i mundshëm, Albert Zholi, u tërhoq nga kandidimi, duke deklaruar: Jam një nga të parët që kam kërkuar të mbahet ky kongres i jashtëzakonshëm dhe kam qenë ndër të parët që kam denoncuar sjelljet e Zyhdi Moravës, por nuk mundem kurrsesi të bëhem pjesë e një kongresi që mbahet në kushte të tilla. Ndërkohë që, nga të zgjdhurit në kryesinë e LSHA-së ishte edhe Rexhep Çeliku, i cili nuk e pranoi pozicionin. Ai u shpreh: Faleminderit, unë nuk dua post. Dua të organizohem me shokët, me miqtë e mi që janë artistë. Për mendimin tim, nëse do të mbani një kuvend dhe ky kuvend do të jetë i jashtëzakonshëm, atëherë këtu duhet të jenë të paktën dhjetë për qind e këtyre artistëve. Ndërkohë, kryetari i LSHA-së, Zyhdi Morava, i cili nuk ishte i pranishëm në këtë kuvend, tha se nuk e njeh këtë kuvend, pasi është i paligjshëm dhe se nuk largohet pa iu kërkuar dorëheqja nga anëtarët e lidhjes që janë mbi 400 persona dhe ata që e kanë votuar ishin mbi dyqind persona. Është e drejta e kryetarit të jetë në një kongres të tillë, i cili ka ankesa për të. Në fund të fundit, unë duhet tiu përgjigjem ankesave të tyre. Zyra ka qenë e hapur për të gjithë dhe kushdo ka pasur të drejtë të bëjë ankesa, - tha Morava. Ai shtoi: Ky është një kongres për interesa të ngushta personale.

----------


## Fiori

*Flet për TemA-n Hysen Sinani, kryetari i LSHA-së, i dalë nga kongresi i jashtëzakonshëm* 

_Ndryshimi do të vihet re që ditën e parë_ 


Sapo u zgjodhët kryetar i lidhjes, si e përjetoni këtë gjë? 

Me të vërtetë jam përpjekur për Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve që nga viti 2000. Jam përpjekur shumë, qoftë me shkrimet që kam botuar kryesisht në shtypin e djathtë, me shkrime ku kam paraqitur synime dhe platforma për ristrukturimin e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve. Nuk i kanë marrë parasysh përpjekjet e mia, sidomos gjatë periudhës kur kryetar ishte Limoz Dizdari, i cili e shkatërroi përfundimisht strukturën edhe atë që ishte më parë në kohë të Bardhyl Londos dhe të Xhevahir Spahiut dhe nga ky terren i keq i krijuar shfrytëzoi Zyhdi Morava, duke marrë njerëz nga rruga që kandiduan. Në fillim toleruam në një farë mënyre, pasi menduam se do të shkonte mirë kjo punë. Problemi i tij më i madh ishte se e tjetërsoi LSHA-së, duke e kthyer në një shoqatë vetëm për shkrimtarë, duke përjashtuar të gjithë artistët e tjerë. Përjashtoi edhe anëtarë të kryesisë dhe vendosi ta përdorte selinë për interesat e tij. Që nga dita e parë që unë do të filloj të drejtoj do të vihet re ndryshimi, pasi atje do të jenë kryesia, do të jenë anëtarët që do të afrohen me sugjerimet e tyre, pasi nuk mund të vazhdohet me besimin se mund të drejtojë vetëm një kryetar. Kryetari duhet vetëm të drejtojë ekipin e tij dhe të koordinojë marrëdhëniet. Them se i ka ardhur dita që kjo organizatë të ndryshojë dhe nëse nuk ndryshon edhe këtë radhë është për të ardhur keq. 

Si do të veproni për të afruar më pranë Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve ata që nuk bësojnë më te kjo lidhje? 

Shkrimtarët dhe artistët janë aq të ndjeshëm, sa besoj se që javën e parë, ata do të vijnë te lidhja dhe do ta ndiejnë veten kaq rehat, kaq komod, sa nuk kanë pse të largohen më. Tani nuk vijnë nga terrori që ka krijuar kryetari aktual që fyen, largon njerëzit, nuk i afron njerëzit. Lidhja është një qendër kulturore, e cila duhet të funksionojë me të gjithë ato zyra që ka, të cilat duhet të jenë në shërbim të veprimtarive kulturore, jo me përfitimin e qirave që merren prej këtyre ambienteve. Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve ka si funksion menaxhimin e një ndërtese të bukur. Fondet e mrekullueshme që ka në dispozicion Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve është kjo ndërtesë e mrekullueshme në qendër të Tiranës. Janë zyrat, është salla, janë ambientet. Kjo zyrë, këto ambiente duhen vënë në funksion të punës. 



Me pjesëmarrjen e 140 shkrimtarëve dhe artistëve u votuan për në kryesinë e lidhjes këta persona: 

1. Albert Zholi 
2. Arlinda Canaj 
3. Bedri Myftari 
4. Hysen Sinani 
5. Kristaq Shtembari 
6. Myftar Gjana 
7. Shaqir Veseli 
8. Shpëtim Kushta 
9. Skënder Drini 
10. Flutura Açka 
11. Moikom Zeqo 
12. Fatime Kueli 
13. Shefki Hysa 
14. Skënder Kamberi 
15. Kurt Kola 
16. Mark Simoni 
17. Qemal Velija 

U votuan për kryetar të LSHA-së 

1. Hysen Sinani 55 vota 
2. Moikom Zeqo 18 vota

----------


## Fiori

*Lidhja shkarkon Moravën dhe zgjedh Sinanin* 
07-12-2006



Ashtu si dy vjet më pare, një kongres i jashtëzakonshëm shkarkoi kryetarin e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve dhe zgjodhi një tjetër në vend të tij. Me votat e shumicës së pjesëmarrësve, Hysen Sinani është kryetari i ri i LSHA-së. Dje në ambientet e Muzeut Historik Kombëtar, me pretendimin se kryetari Zyhdi Morova ka marrë vendime pa miratimin e kryesisë së LSHA-së dhe ka uzurpuar godinën, u zhvillua një kongres i jashtëzakonshëm. Sipas kryetarit të ri, Morava sa u vu në postin e kryetarit, përjashtoi kryesinë e lidhjes, duke vendosur një tjetër sipas preferencave të tij. Gjithashtu ai përjashtoi nga lidhja, piktorët dhe muzikantët, duke krijuar një organizatë me emrin Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve. Sipas Sinanit, ky ndryshim duhej bërë me vendim kuvendi, me miratimin e të gjitha palëve. Ai gjithashtu shprehu rezervat e veta në lidhje me mënyrën se si Morava po menaxhon godinën e LSHA-së, e cila sipas tij, nuk i përket vetëm shkrimtarëve. Për një prej përfaqësuesve të komunitetit të piktorëve, Skënder Kamberi, Lidhja tashmë është krthyer në një grup simpatizantësh personalë të kryetarit Morava. Sipas tij, është e udhës që të gjitha artet të kenë përfaqësinë e tyre, në të kundërt, prishet harmonia e brendshme e krijimtarisë. Në këtë frymë nisi dje paradite seanca e jashtëzakonshme e drejtuar nga sekretari i LSHA-së, Myftar Gjana, i cili fillimisht propozoi disa emra për tu vendosur në tribunën e kongresit e më tej u dha fjalën të gjithë atyre që kishin diçka për të thënë, apo kandidatëve të mundshëm për kryetar. Përveç atyre që kërkonin zhvillimin e kongresit dhe shkarkimin e kryetarit, pati edhe nga ata që kishin rezerva. I pari që u shpreh kundër mënyrës të zhvillimit të kongresit ishte kompozitori Shpëtim Kushta. Sipas Kushtës, në organizimin e këtij kongresi vihej re i njëjti ngut dhe e njëjta mënyrë e përdorur si dy vjet më parë, kur u shkarkua Limos Dizdari e në vend të tij u zgjodh Zyhdi Morava. Ngut ky që solli situatën e tanishme. Gjithashtu ai u shpreh se ky kongres dhe lidhja në përgjithësi nuk përfaqësohej nga elita e artistëve e shkrimtarëve. Nuk shoh asnjë muzikant në sallë. Është e vërtetë që shumë kanë vdekur, por ka edhe të tjerë, si Zhani Ciko, Thoma Gaqi, Aleksandër Peçi, etj. Madje unë nuk shoh as shkrimtarë këtu,- tha Kushta. Më tej ai u shpreh dhe kundër moderatorit të kongresit, Gjanës, të cilin e quajti krahun e djathë të Moravës, si një nga votuesit për shkarkimin, jo vetëm të tij nga kryesia e lidhjes, por gjithë kryesisë. I këtij mendimi ishte edhe Albert Zholi, i cili kishte përgatitur edhe platformën e kandidimit, por u tërhoq, pasi sipas tij organizimi i kongresit kishte shumë mangësi. Madje pati të pranishëm që u shprehën për shtyrjen e kongresit, megjithatë ai u zhvillua. Edhe pse përpara zhvillimit të kongresit shkrimtari Hysen Sinani, i cili kandidonte për të dytën herë për postin e krytarit, tha se ekzistonte mundësia të shpalleshin 5-6 kandidatura, gjatë seancës u shpallën vetëm dy syresh. Krahas Sinanit i shpallur që në krye të kongresit u paraqit si kandidat edhe Mojkom Zeqo. Por në fund, me shumicë votash, u miratua kandidatura e Sinanit. Pavarësisht zgjedhjes së kryetarit, pakënaqësitë mbi zhvillimin e kongresit ishin të dukshme. Madje nuk dihet se si do të shkojë puna për zëvendësimin e kryetarëve, pasi po dje Morava u shpreh se nuk ka ndër mend të lëshojë postin e tij.



*Zyhdi Morava*

_Kongres i paligjshëm, nuk iki nga posti_

Nuk e njoh kongresin që po zhvillohet. Ai është një kongres i turpshëm i organizuar nga disa anëtarë të kryesisë të pakënaqur nga unë. Kështu u shpreh dje, ndërsa zhvillohej kongresi i jashtëzakonshëm, kryetai i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, Zyhdi Morava. Ai u shpreh se pavarësisht zgjedhjeve që po kryheshin, ai nuk do ta lëshonte postin e tij, pasi është zgjedhur me votat e shumicës së kuvendit dhe ka një mandat. Nëse kanë pretendime për shkelje në tendera, atëherë le ti drejtohen gjykatës dhe nëse kjo e fundit gjen shkelje tek unë, atëherë jam i gatshëm të jap dorëheqjen, - tha Morava, ndërsa theksoi edhe njëherë domosdoshmërinë e ndarjes së shkrimtarëve nga artistët, pasi kjo lloj lidhje është një rudiment i së kaluarës. 



*Hysen Sinani*

_Policia do të nxjerrë Moravën nga Lidhja_

Pas dy herësh kandidimi, i sapozgjedhur në postin e kryetarit të Lidhjes së Shkkrimtarëve  dhe Artistëve, Hysen Sinani u shpreh se do të nisë reformën dhe do të bashkojë shkrimtarët me artistët. I pyetur nëse do ti drejtohej gjykatës për çështjen Morava, ai u shpreh se ekzistonte mundësia që përpara se çështja  të shkonte në gjykatë, Zyhdi Morava të nxirrej prej zyrave  nga policia. 


_Marrë nga Shekulli në internet_

----------


## desaparacidos

Sa turp!

Ne radhe te pare qe ndjejme nevojen e ketij pseudo.istitucioni.
Ne radhe te dyte per problemet & policine & gjera te tilla.

----------


## engjellorja

nuk e kupton qe jane pikerisht ata qe e mbajne peng letersine dhe ruajne me fantizem kufijte e saj se mos hyn ndonje i ri i talentuar ne territoret e saj...

----------


## desaparacidos

Kete nuk e di, por ka shume mundesi...nuk perjashton qe midis tyre te kete njerez shume te mire te cileve u intereson vetem perhapja e kultures, bje fjala zoti Zeqo.

Por eshte shume, shume qesharake.

----------


## trysil

> nuk e kupton qe jane pikerisht ata qe e mbajne peng letersine dhe ruajne me fantizem kufijte e saj se mos hyn ndonje i ri i talentuar ne territoret e saj...


Si në të gjitha fushat tjera, poashtu edhe në kulturë ka klane. Gjithnjë, ka dy lloj klane: 
a) *klane  parimore* dhe 
b) *klane joparimore*
Personalisht i dua klanet parimore, ngase ato lindin si rezultat i *klaneve joparimore.* 
Kjo ndodh herë pas herë edhe në Shqipëri edhe në Kosovë.

Por, s' ka dyshim, se tani hapësira për të botuar, është shumë më e madhe. Megjithatë, jemi dëshmitarë, (sidomos në Kosovë e njoh këtë çështje më mirë) qarkullojnë libra në nivel të lagjeve, në nivel qytetesh dhe libra në nivel vendi.

Të kthehem aty ku e kishe hallin. Unë kujtoj se vlerat nuk mund t' i ndal askush. Barikadat, ndonjëherë, veçsa e forcojnë artistin dhe e shtyjnë të krijoj vlera të njëmendta.

----------


## engjellorja

gjithsesi...nuk po flisja per veten time.... konstatimi ishte pergjithesues

----------

